# Good cpu cooler for my e2200?



## herbanator3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Just curious, was looking to purchase a cpu cooler for my processor and oc' it a little bit... so any ideas? I'd like to only spend 20-30$ on it


----------



## FriedPC (Jun 28, 2009)

Here is the one I recently bought: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...036&cm_re=Sempron_2300-_-35-118-036-_-Product

It would meet your price range I guess if the shipping was free. It is still a great cooler(at least for me so far!).

My CPU was idling at 60 degrees Celsius on stock clock speed of 2.7GHZ before I installed this cooler!

Now my CPU is idling at 32 degrees Celsius with a 400mhz OC, 3.1GHZ. I have not seen my CPU go over about 47 degrees Celsius on the heaviest load so far. I played Grand Theft Auto 4 for about 2 hours one day to and never went over 47C. Before this cooler I was getting up into the 70's Celsius while playing GTA4 with the stock clock speed.

The cooler was very simple to install on an AMD CPU since you can use the mount that is already on the motherboard. Just snap the bracket into place and your good to go. Not sure how much of a hassle it would be on an Intel. Also it was a bit of a pain to get the bracket on. You have to apply a good deal of force to get it down, but I still got it on without having to remove any hardware from my system.

I also used Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Paste when I installed it witch I think helped a lot.

I did a little test with the Zalman thermal paste that is included with this cooler on my HD4850 video card. My HD4850 was idling at around 34C-35C before I reapplied the Zalman paste. After it was idling at about 38C.

I also tried some of the Arctic Silver 5 Paste on my HD4870. Before the reapplied paste it was idling at about 60C-65C. After the Arctic Silver 5 it is idling most of the time at 52C. It likes to jump between 53C-55C sometimes but mainly seems to stick at 52C when I leave the PC for a longer period of time.


----------



## herbanator3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks, I'll def. check this one out.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

The zalman coolers are good for overclocking. I have a tuniq tower running my 3GHz cpu at 3.91 my idle temps are 37 and my temps on full load are 48 degrees c.

The tuniq tower is very big so you need to make sure you have room before installing it.


----------

